# Vertical setup How-to?



## flowerpower0118 (Jul 2, 2019)

Anyone know a good tutorial on designing a vertical grow?
What are the benefits of this?


----------



## gr865 (Jul 2, 2019)

Hey buddy check my signature, Big Buddha Cheese, it is one of my vertical grows. I believe if you go to completed journals and type in my handle I have more verticals there.
There are a number of good vertical grower here, or just google vertical cannabis growing and find a lot of info.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 26, 2019)

flowerpower0118 said:


> Anyone know a good tutorial on designing a vertical grow?
> What are the benefits of this?


Better yet, post pics of your grow here and we'll give you tips!


----------

